# Sam Ith Photography of South Florida



## samithphotography (Jul 16, 2012)

Visit www.samithphotography.com and check out my website. I do portraits and weddings mostly but do other landscapes, macros etc. Let me know what you think and how I can improve.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay, I have a few distinct issues with your site. 

1. Your image gallery presents the thumbnails of the images in a squatty fashion. They're all compressed vertically, instead of it being a landscape crop of the image that retains the correct proportions. It looks very amateurish. 







2. You say that you mainly specialize in portraits and weddings... According to your "Services" page, weddings start at $2000, but you have no wedding images in your portfolio. The only wedding image I can seem to see is one with a poor usage of flash above the synopsis of the service. How many weddings have you shot? 

3. Your images don't really "wow" me, as I would expect. Tonally, they seem a bit flat. The angles don't really do much for me either, and the compositions are sort of middle of the road IMO. 

What are you working with for equipment?


----------



## samithphotography (Jul 16, 2012)

Still working with my website guy to fix the compression, website just went up 1 week ago. Ive shot 4 weddings and still working on adding them to the portfolio. Its good that everyone is entitled to their own opinions. I shoot with a D700, D7000, Sb700, 900, 50mm 1.4, 28-75 2.8 and 70-200 2.8 for the most part.


----------



## samithphotography (Aug 23, 2012)

Problem fixed! now just got to add my wedding pics


----------



## tirediron (Aug 25, 2012)

In addition to Tyler's comments you need to sit down with someone who can help you with the narrative on your 'site.  Taking the wedding page as an example, it doesn't matter a fig to me that you were a groomsman, that you're married, or that you were a ring-bearer.  That is NOT experience for a wedding photographer.  As a potential client, I want to know how many weddings you've photographed, under what circumstances and I want to see the results.


----------



## pic_chick (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi I went to your site
 I really dislike your bio, it reads like your moving on and not looking to be a photog long term also all the facts in your 1st paragraph are neat and good facts but the are not lead facts. I would leave out the class year and drop the whole thing down to the bottom and lead with what started you on photography make me see your passion for taking great photos in the 1st paragraph that is all the customers are going to really care about and most people only read the 1st paragraph. your Bio is about selling yourself more then telling me who you are. Also I would drop the bit about collage completely as it makes you look like a part timer. drop the hobbiest while it make be true it is not what I would want to hear from the guy shooting my wedding


----------

